# DOE releases EV Everywhere Grand Challenge Blueprint



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

The report sets priorities, including numerical objectives, in five key technical areas: batteries, drive systems, vehicle lightweighting, climate control and charging infrastructure... Newswire>


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

I wonder how many billions of taxpayer / borrowed money were spent on this less-than-useless project to re-state the obvious and use it as a rationalization for more useless spending?

The only thing this is a "blueprint" for is more waste and fraud.


----------

